# H: CSM and Nurgle Daemons W:Paypal, army swap



## Mmorris0987

Looking to sell or trade my CSM and Nurgle Daemons. Most is bare unless noted otherwise. Not really looking to part out at the moment. If you have what I'm looking for in trade, I will definitely trade in your favor. Looking for at least 1850pts worth for trades.

Haves:

Chaos Space Marines:
1 Maulerfiend, primed, magnetized 
1 Forgefiend, 95% painted decently, hades cannons.
1 Metal Abbadon, bare metal 
1 CSM Daemon Prince
1 CSM Rhino, painted bad, could use some TLC
2 CSM Rhino, OOP
1 CSM Land Raider
5 DV Helbrutes
2 OOP Chaos Dreads, 1 NIB missing base, 1 assembled primed black
20 CSM Marines
3 CSM Bikers
9 CSM Terminators, 4 assembled, 5 NOS
1 CSM Terminator Lord, plastic, assembled
83 CSM Cultists, 70 assembled, 13 NOS
7 CSM Possessed, 1 is metal Possessed Champion
1 CSM Lord with 'jump pack', converted from possessed wings and DV Chosen with power maul
7 CSM Havocs, 1 Sgt., 3 Lascannons, 2 Missile Launchers, 1 Autocannon
4 full sets of DV Chosen
3 Lord Krannon from DV
1 Aspiring Champion from DV
9 Metal Alpha Legion shoulders
1 FW Rhino Extra armor kit
2 OOP Metal Raptors
9 Resin Recasts of the OOP Raptor jump packs
2 Kharn the Betrayers, each missing a couple larts
1 Metal Cypher, missing backpack and arms
1 Metal CSM Lord, missing backpack, head, weapons
Enough bits to make about 15-20 more marines
2 bags of Fantasy Chaos Warrior heads, was going to use for the marines to go for Iron Warriors
1 7th Edition CSM Codex 

Daemons:

25 OOP Metal Plaguebearers, Painted well, 1 icon, 1 herald, 1 instrument
5 OOP Metal Plaguebearers, primed black, 1 icon, 1 herald, 1 instrument
23 bases of OOP Metal Nurglings, painted well
1 Metal Epidemus, Painted well
1 smaller Metal Unclean one, could use new paint
1 Resin Ultraforge Daemon Prince with wings, missing head/face, beginnings of drybrushing 

Wants:

Paypal is always king, looking for $600 including shipping. 

Grey Knights:
Looking for termies, strike squads, dreadknights, stormraven, draigo, librarian in terminator armor, Razorbacks, couple Inquisitors.

Eldar:
20 Dire Avengers 
3-4 wave serpents 
3 nightspinners
3 crimson hunters 
1 Wraithknight 
1 Farseer on jetbike 
2-4 warlocks on jetbikes 

Nids:
Toss me a nice list and we'll talk.

Tau:
Farsight army with tides and surges.


----------



## Deus Mortis

So, I've got some GKs I'm looking to get rid of if you're interested. The only problem being is that I pretty much exclusively play 30k Emperor's Children, so very little other than that and money interest me. Still, if you are interested let me know.


----------



## Mmorris0987

Deus Mortis said:


> So, I've got some GKs I'm looking to get rid of if you're interested. The only problem being is that I pretty much exclusively play 30k Emperor's Children, so very little other than that and money interest me. Still, if you are interested let me know.


I don't have any paypal except to cover shipping. Mainly looking for a full army swap or paypal. Let me know. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmorris0987

Sold

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

